# Drupal auf einem USB-Stick



## unterseebotski (4. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin blutiger Anfänger, was CMS-Systeme angeht, möchte mich da aber ganz gerne einarbeiten.
Ich versuche im Augenblick Drupal auf einem USB-Stick in einer Portable-Umgebung auszuführen - aber ich scheitere kläglich... 
Ich habe auch schon Xamp auf dem Stick und den Xamp-Launcher für die Portable-Umgebung, soweit so gut.
Ich starte also den Apache, mySQL, Filezilla und Mercury und lege mir in phpmyadmin eine neue Datenbank an, soweit so gut.
Jetzt heißt es in der Anleitung auf Drupal Center | Deutschsprachige Community "Rufe jetzt deine Domain auf, um Drupal zu starten..." *WTF?* *Welche Domain...?* 

Im Augenblick lese ich das Drupal-Kochbuch und hoffe dort auf einen Tipp oder Hinweise, wie es gehen könnte.
Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht und könnte mir eine Anleitung für Dummies geben?


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Mai 2010)

Na die Domain auf der dein CMS liegt.
Wenn du XAMPP verwendet ist das localhost/der oder die Ordner in denen das CMS liegt.


----------



## unterseebotski (4. Mai 2010)




----------



## unterseebotski (4. Mai 2010)

So einfach ist es doch nicht: habe noch folgendes Problem


> Bei mir gab es Probleme bei der Installation wegen "Fatal error: Maximum  execution time of 60 seconds exceeded"
> Abhilfe schaffte bei mir folgender Eintrag in die .htaccess im drupal  Verzeichnis:
> "php_value max_execution_time 300" (ohne ")


Genau das passiert bei mir auch, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich den php_value in die .htaccess eintragen soll.
In < > oder ohne < > beides produziert einen
*



			Serverfehler!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Die Anfrage kann nicht beantwortet werden, da im Server     ein interner Fehler aufgetreten ist.     Der Server ist entweder überlastet oder ein Fehler in     einem CGI-Skript ist aufgetreten.
> Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den  Webmaster hierüber.




Hab den ganzen Käse nochmal neu gestartet, diesmal wurde php_value ohne Fehler kommentiert, aber leider nicht beachtet. Habe einen Haufen Warnungen erhalten und dann wieder den fatal error.
Ich glaube ich brauche einen schnelleren USB-Stick...


----------



## dot (5. Mai 2010)

Vorazsgesetzt du hast PHP4
php_value max_execution_time | The Kilbot Factory


----------



## unterseebotski (6. Mai 2010)

Danke, das werde ich mal probieren.

Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit aber eine andere Lösung ausgedacht: ich hab jetzt eine externe Festplatte verwendet, weil die doch etwas schneller als ein USB stick ist...  ...und damit läuft's.


----------

